# Target nach Submit einer Form im _Self definieren



## JaWaRo (21. September 2004)

Hi 

Ich habe eine FORM die mit SUBMIT abgeschickt wird. 

<form action="<?php print(basename($PHP_SELF)); ?>" method="get" target="_self"> 

Ich möchte also die Ausgabe der Form im gleichen Fenster öffnen. 

Nun mein Problem: 
Nach dem SUBMIT will ich an eine andere TARGET Adresse in meiner HTML-Datei springen, die Ausgabe dennoch aber im aktuellen Fenster haben. Also eine Kombination von "_self" und "mein_target". 

Etwa so definiert: 

<a name="mein_einsprung_nach_submit"></a> 

Wie kann ich es erreichen? 
Ist dies überhaupt möglich?

Danke,


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. September 2004)

Mit Javascript...wenn das Formular gesendet wurde, gibst du im PHP-Skript, wohin es gesendet wurde, JS-Code aus, welcher ein neues Fenster öffnet mit der gewünschten Seite.

Ist aber wenig empfehlenswert....da Popublocker dies unterbinden werden.....eine andere Möglichkeit sehe ich nicht.


----------



## JaWaRo (21. September 2004)

Danke für die Tips.

Anscheinend geht es doch nicht so, wie ich es mir vorgrstellt habe 
Werde ich mir wohl einen etwas anderen Aufbau der Seite überlegen, damit die Ausgabe immer oben landet


----------

